# Paint Job for 2010 (Drag Racing)



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

If anybody likes drag racing...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like it!  Is that a GMS?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

BAD TO the Bone!


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

The Body is made by RJ Speed and the chassis is an urban assault racing chassis. The paint is by Norman Lackhouse

Chassis
www.urbanassaultracing.com

Paint
www.uritracing.com


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Holy cow that's a sweet ride! Is it as fast as it looks standing still? What motor are you running in it and what times are you posting? VERY nice!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like the inline motor mount. What kind of ETs are you getting?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OMG, dont look at the prices of these cars. Ouch!


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Lol its a brand new company. What i like about the car is that it just wont break. It runs low 1.70's at around 80.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Im running castle creations mamba max 7700 and I run a thunderpower 5000mah 40c/80c battery. It drives like a dream, Straight and smoothe.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

1.7s are extreemly respectable. My best run was 2.1 at 56.3 with my GMS.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Im happy with it. We are hoping to be in the 1.50's this year. We are working on a new combination and really think it will run well. The hardest part of running fast with this car is it is an 11 inch wheelbase so it gets to be somewhat unpredictable if the track conditions change.


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin, sweet paint job man. Take more photos of it before you set it on the track. And thanks for spreading the word on UAR.

Guys, a fellow drag racer (Greg C) and I started UAR based on the in-line motor set up that I was running last year. We, as rookies, were able to run with the big dogs in no time with our chassis. Justin won the IMDRA World Finals Super Gas class last year on this chassis. Greg won the IMDRA Div 4 2009 Super Gas title and I shared the Top Fuel Funny Car Title. Greg and I have the track records for ET and MPH for all our classes in San Antonio with this chassis.

Greg has been as low as 1.65 with consistent low 1.7 passes on 2S in his 11" WB super gas and I've been as low 1.48 with consistent low 1.5 passes in 3S in my 14" WB funny car. We will get this numbers lower and lower to show what the UAR chassis is capable of doing with the latest LiPO/Brushless technology coming our way.

We agree, the prices are higher than the rest of the manufacturers, but I assure you that you will get a far superior product. No other chassis is capable of taking extreme power and putting it right on the track. And as Justin mentioned, this chassis will run straight and fast and is very easy to drive. We've had numerous 70mph+ wrecks in testing with no damage to the chassis, save for a few scratches and dings to the front bumper (that's its job).

OK, enough of this thread hijack. Sorry Justin. :biggrin:


----------

